# Need to cut perfect circles "Subwoofer box"



## chetrog (May 23, 2014)

I am going to be building a subwoofer box, and I want to make it a little fancier then the way i usually do it. I usually just use a compass and use a jig saw. That always works, but this time I want to add another piece of wood that would make the box flush. Here is a picture online that im talking about.










I don't have a router. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Id still use a jigsaw but cut it really slow. There are to many other options unless you want to buy a tool or 3.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would use a router and circle jig. Or you could make a template to use with the router and template bit.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you asking about how to make the rabbet around the inside of the circle? Cut the outside circle, and then cut the inner circle out of another piece of wood and attach it to the back of the first. That appears to be how the one in the picture is made, explaining all the clamps. You could do that with just the jigsaw. I believe you could also attach some type of trammel to your jig saw and use it to cut circle, after getting it plunged thru the wood. But a router would let you cut it out of a single piece of wood.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Router and circle cutting jig would be your best bet. If you're cutting MDF, a carbide cutting edge is a must.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

He said he didn't have a router, so I think that possibility is out…....unless he has to buy one, then yes, it's the way to go, along with a jig and straight bit , or I'd use a spiral upcut bit….....


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Is it possible to build a trammel with a jig saw instead of a router? That way you just pin it to the center and it should guide you in a perfect circle.

You may run into issues supporting the cut once you get past the half way point or so.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

If your jig saw has a place to attach a narrow flat metal bar that can be tightened down you can easily do it with a hole drilled for a pivot point for the circle at the other end of the flat bar. My Makita jig saw has this feature and I have done it this way several times.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like a perfect excuse to buy a router. They are invaluable and could pay for itself, should you decide to build some more boxes for your friends.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd make friends with someone that owned a router.

You could probably pick up a router, make a second box, sell it, and break even.


----------



## wiwildcat (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure this would give you the results you want, I have seen table mounted jigsaw. Basically a top (plywood for example) with a jigsaw mounted under it with only blade sticking through. Like a Poor man's bandsaw or scrollsaw. Then with a centering pin or nail installed a set distance from the blade you have a jigsaw circle jig.

Found a video on it


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Get a big lathe, with an invertor, and then get someone who understands the dangers to do it for you it is possible however not really practical.LOL.
Seriously could you not use the bandsaw with a circle cutting jig and then do the internal cuts the same way using a few thinner pieces then laminate them with the through cuts opposite each other .The modern glue is very good these days and it would definitely be strong enough IMHO good luck. Alistair


----------



## chetrog (May 23, 2014)

> If your jig saw has a place to attach a narrow flat metal bar that can be tightened down you can easily do it with a hole drilled for a pivot point for the circle at the other end of the flat bar. My Makita jig saw has this feature and I have done it this way several times.
> 
> - Cajun Box Sculptor


My jig saw does have the place to put that bar. I have tons of scrap t1-11 scrap. I will try and see how that works tomorrow. If not I will have to save some money up and buy a router. Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Prob your best and cheapest bet.


----------



## chetrog (May 23, 2014)

Tried the jigsaw and I think im just to clumsy . Looks like i will have to save for a few months for a router and table. I have needed a router and table so just now i have a reason to buy one.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't need a table for this, buy a router and then get a table later if you need one. You could accomplish this with either a trim router or a full sized router. What other types of projects you do can influence your decision, or so can budget. I picked up a new bosch colt off CL for $50. New, bosch, DeWalt, etc run 100+ For a trim router.


----------

